

Please Suggest a weekend electronics project - fzkl

I am tired of spending my weekends watching serials, movies and playing games and I want a break from work.<p>I was thinking that a two-day electronics project would be an ideal way to spend the weekend. I have built some robots before (http://www.beamindia.net) and have some fundamental electronics knowledge, soldering skills etc. A robotics project more complicated than the last robot I built (was a long time ago) would be time consuming and I don't want to do a smaller robot either.<p>So I need something simple enough to be done in 2 days and not a robot. I don't to buy any DIY kits either. Any suggestions? Thanks.
======
Tichy
I would like to have something that monitors my plants and alerts me if they
need water (in step 2, maybe even water them by itself).

I don't know enough about what plants need and how to measure their situation,
though. But there is a "twittering plants" project already.

Apparently it uses this: <http://www.botanicalls.com/>

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Solar powered light-seeking desktop miniature robot?

    
    
        http://www.solarbotics.net/library.html
        http://bestiary.solarbotics.net/default.htm
    

We're planning to build one here at work soon as a project to teach new
programmers about the basics of hardware.

------
yan
Arduinome!

Will probably take more than a few days, but it's what I've been desiring to
build recently.

------
fzkl
Was hoping to get more suggestions.

------
utnick
guitar effects pedal

